# gday from WA



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Have fun posting!


----------



## feather (Jul 28, 2008)

here's a pic of my big girl


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yay another aussie 
welcome to the forum


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

Happy posting!


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!! I'm from washington too and do endurance! Hopfully we can chat some!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah another drafty!!!!! welcome


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey! I do endurance too!


----------

